# "Socket" the latest TNR



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

This is Socket. Recently TNRd. He wasn't particularly happy about the whole ordeal as expressed in the "de-stuffing" of his bed, but a success by my standards at least.

Thanks to the Taylor, MI PAWs clinic. They're great.

The trapping was done with my recently modified Havahart trap which performed perfectly. Even without the mod the Havahart "easy-set" trap is a big improvement over the older "latch-type" traps which are relatively difficult to set properly and would spring at inopportune moments.

Socket by clylet, on Flickr


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

lyle said:


> He wasn't particularly happy about the whole ordeal as expressed in the "de-stuffing" of his bed,
> 
> 
> 
> Socket by clylet, on Flickr




i think that may be an understatement.

good job lyle!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Great job Lyle. And Yay for PAWS Clinic! If you have any females, get them in this month- "beat the heat" female spay is $20 !
I am trying to get my little female foster (pulled from Allen Park) healthy enough for spay this month.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Hurray for Socket. He doesn't appreciate it now, but his life will no doubt improve thanks to you.


----------

